

LinkedIn Today’s layout is a terrible, content-less mess. - petervandijck
http://poorbuthappy.com/ease/archives/2011/03/10/4862/linkedin-todays-layout-is-a-terrible-content-less-mess

======
binksty101
I was just checking this out and, yes, what is going on here? I'm all for
LinkedIn to innovate - it makes them cool(er) and more interesting - but as
one of the biggest social/biz connectivity applications, I wonder how they do
a launch so half-assed. Empty windows? Cut off text? Have a little QC people.
Still a fan, just sayin.

